# can I install on the iRST controller?



## Izlude (Feb 9, 2021)

Hi again. Just for convenience sake, I'm wondering if it's possible to install FreeBSD on a drive using the iRST controller. Not for any other reason other than to make it easier to multi boot (got Win10/Optane + Win7(nonCSM)) on the iRST and it's a breeze going between the two, so wondering if FreeBSD can join the fray by being on the same controller so I don't have to keep going into the BIOS to change it to AHCI.. That's all   Thanks.   if not possible, no worries. just a quicky question b4 i go ahead and install.


----------



## Mjölnir (Feb 17, 2021)

Unfortunately, Intel decided to use the abbreviation _IRST_ for two different things...
FreeBSD supports modern NVMe controllers via it's NVMe drivers nvme(4), nvd(4) & nda(4).  This is work in progress & heavily depends on the FreeBSD version you intend to use.  AFAIK there has been some notable progress in FreeBSD 13.  You may want to consider asking on the appropiate mailing list (you have to subscribe 1st?).


----------

